# He's here!!!



## Ferin (Mar 22, 2008)

I can hardly stay still long enough to write this right now.




My new show gelding, Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister, finally arrived home at around 6:30 this evening. He has settled in great and seems to be enjoying himself.

I am in love!!!



This boy is better then I had imagined. He is very refined and has a gorgeous trot! I am looking forward to driving him for the first time once he has settled in and has had time to stretch his legs from his 4 day trip.

I am very excited to show Twister this year! He was a stallion up until last summer and started training this past winter. He attended his first show ever this past weekend and we couldnt be more pleased with how he did. Twister achieved 1st in his Single Pleasure driving classes as well as his Roadster classes. He also got 1st in Liberty out of 15 horses. He placed in all of his other classes as well.

Thanks for letting me share my new boy with yall! These pics were taken right after he got off the trailer this evening. Please excuse the black mark on the side of his neck, he got that during transport.


----------



## Devon (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats !!!!

Stunning Boy You got there!!!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 23, 2008)

He is beautiful, and sounds like VERY talented too!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 23, 2008)

My kind of horse!!! Congrats he is completely stunning!!!!









Leeana H.


----------



## Devon (Mar 23, 2008)

Wanted ot add your farm looks simply stunning!!!!


----------



## countrycharm (Mar 23, 2008)

Gorgeous aint you lucky!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2008)

man that is a beautiful horse

congratulations

great color too


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 23, 2008)

WOW



He is simply amazing


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 23, 2008)

Now THAT is one stunning horse. How big did you say he was again??





I love the bay in the background too, his/her facial marking is lovely.

Leia


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 23, 2008)

WOW now i am JELOUS!


----------



## minimajik62 (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats Your New Boy Is AWESOME !!! I Love His Color and His Build Too !!! I Bet You Do Amazing At The Shows !!! Thank You For Sharing His Pictures !!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2008)

He is truly gorgeous!!!

Congratulatons on your new guy


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats!

No wonder you are in love.


----------



## CKC (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh my he is a real looker! I want one just like him! My husband who is not easily impressed LOVES him. He actually asked me if he was for sale. Now, if I could find one like him I might be able to get him to agree to bring in one more.





You are going to be hard to beat!

Kim


----------



## River Wood (Mar 23, 2008)

A looker indeed !!



Congrats


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 23, 2008)

I know geldings are great and all but your boy there is a lot nicer than some of the stallions I have seen being used for breeding



I guess I still have a lot to learn about stallion quality but he gets an A+ ++++ from me



He is really, really NICE



How old is he?


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 23, 2008)

VERY nice, my kind of horse. That is one that is sure to do well for you! Congratulations!


----------



## [email protected] River (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow!!! What an awesome horse!!! From that first pic, you can tell that he was meant to be a driving horse.... Can't wait to see some new driving pics of him!!!

Best of Luck with him this year!!! I have a feeling we will be seeing your name and his name a lot this year!!!


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Boy I just love this boys color!


----------



## maryann (Mar 23, 2008)

I had the honor and pleasure to actually see him in person today.

All I can say is Wow!!!!






, He is stunning and what a mover!!!

Not to mention very sweet and very well behaved. All in one package.

Wow!!!






I am in love now



Maryann


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 23, 2008)

He is gorgeous!




how tall is he?


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 23, 2008)

all I can say is WOW!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2008)

He is just one of those horses you have to look at the pictures over and over

even though I've already said congrats I gotta say it again

[SIZE=18pt]Just Gorgeous!!![/SIZE]


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 24, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I can't wait to see more pictures of him! :love


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 24, 2008)

He is Stunning



Congrats


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 24, 2008)

minimajik62 said:


> Congrats Your New Boy Is AWESOME !!! I Love His Color and His Build Too !!! I Bet You Do Amazing At The Shows !!! Thank You For Sharing His Pictures !!!


Ditto!

I love love love this horse.



He is amazing, simply stunning. Congrats again! I'm so glad he found such a great show home, I know he love he new life. Also I bet he'll be SOME RIDE(er drive)



If you ever get tired of seeing him, feel FREE to send him up North to Canada and I'll give him a great home too!



I know you are going to do very well with him this year.












Twister IS Great!


----------



## Ferin (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind compliments on Twister!



They mean alot! I am very excited to now own this boy and cant wait to get him in the show ring. We will only be showing AMHR this year but who knows maybe one day we will venture out to an ASPC show.



> Now THAT is one stunning horse. How big did you say he was again??
> I love the bay in the background too, his/her facial marking is lovely.
> 
> Leia





> He is gorgeous! how tall is he?


Thanks! Twister measures between 37" and 37.5" depending on when his hooves were last trimmed. I just love the big guys!







> I know geldings are great and all but your boy there is a lot nicer than some of the stallions I have seen being used for breeding I guess I still have a lot to learn about stallion quality but he gets an A+ ++++ from me He is really, really NICE How old is he?


Thank you so much Brandi! He will be 8 this year.


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 25, 2008)

What a Beautiful Boy you have!!! Have fun with him!!

I love your fence too! I only dream of a fence like that!


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 25, 2008)

Basketmiss said:


> What a Beautiful Boy you have!!! Have fun with him!!
> 
> I love your fence too! I only dream of a fence like that!


I'm with you Basket! Only in my dreams! For now anyways


----------



## maplegum (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice!

Love him lots!


----------



## wpsellwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Very pretty, striking color and markings to boot!


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Mar 30, 2008)

Ferin, you know that I am so happy for you!

When you emailed me those first pictures of him I just about screamed



That awesome trot is what really makes him special. I'm sure that he's loving it at your house with his new family



I am so excited for you! Starting off with Spring Fling Blue Blazes, Red Carpet Minis, and Short and Sassy Stables are going to be GREAT!! Thank you again for allowing me to show horses for you this season. I'm really happy to be working with nice horses and nice people, and when I say nice horses I mean NICE horses...just look above at Twister!


----------



## Lightning crest farm (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW, beautiful gelding



,are you doing liberty with him?


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW! Awesome pictures! What a pretty boy....... I'd be on cloud 9 too!!


----------

